# Albiza



## johnfarris (9 Jun 2018)

Does any have any experience of this timber and whether it would be suitable for field gates?


----------



## ED65 (11 Jun 2018)

The Wood Database entry for albizia in case it's of help John.


----------



## custard (11 Jun 2018)

Not very durable, far less durable than say Oak.

Is this a local ornamental tree being felled? I can't recall ever seeing this in a commercial timber yard.


----------

